# Karate loss



## twendkata71 (May 19, 2007)

I just found out from Mr.Frank Williams that Master Kosei Nishihara passed away. He was a senior student of Hohan Soken Hanshi of Seito  Matsumura Shorin ryu.:asian:


----------



## Drac (May 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (May 19, 2007)

.


----------



## searcher (May 19, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (May 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (May 19, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## twendkata71 (May 19, 2007)

:asian: I have just found out about another Martial artist and friend that passed away March 2nd. 
He was Michael Steward SR. Soke of Yamatani ryu Jujitsu and founder of the Kokusai Senshu Tokukai. I knew him from years as a fellow member of the AKJU. He has battled Cancer for several years. And sadely I just found out about his losing the battle with the disease just today. He was a friend and mentor.


----------



## exile (May 19, 2007)

In memory of both Masters. :asian:


----------



## chinto (May 26, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> I just found out from Mr.Frank Williams that Master Kosei Nishihara passed away. He was a senior student of Hohan Soken Hanshi of Seito Matsumura Shorin ryu.:asian:


ok what was the diference between him and "fusei Kesei" (SP??)  is this the same man?


----------



## jdinca (May 26, 2007)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 18, 2007)

chinto said:


> ok what was the diference between him and "fusei Kesei" (SP??) is this the same man?


No it was not the same man.  I believe that Nishihara Sensei was actually related to Hohan Soken.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 18, 2007)

. :asian: . :asian:  I'm sorry for the loss of these two individuals.


----------

